# Peterbilt Log Truck....Year?



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought this Peterbilt truck last fall for a yard vehicle to move firewood logs to my processor. I do not know the year or model number. It has a Cummins straight 6 350 horsepower and a 13 speed Road Ranger. Tree King Loader, made here in Maine.

Any ideas on the year and model?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 13, 2009)

Get me the Vin# and I will run it for you...


----------



## grampakev (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a 359. maby a 1968


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 13, 2009)

grampakev said:


> looks like a 359. maby a 1968



Not a 359...Fiberglass hood makes it a 349 or 357/378..The lubrafiner dates it but can't tell for sure...The 350 hp cummins helps, but not for sure...It is a set back front axle which kinda throws the hole thing off b/c Pete is BAD at holding parts for years after the truck models change...


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Get me the Vin# and I will run it for you...



Going out to write it down now.....


----------



## Biker Dude (Mar 13, 2009)

I would guess 1978 but it's just a wild guess. Do we win a prize if we get it right?


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't locate the damn vin number. It has no paperwork in the glove compartment. Looked on the dash near the windshield where car vin numbers are, looked around the door jambs, looked under the hood on the firewall.....totally void of vin plates. Help.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 13, 2009)

Moss Man said:


> Can't locate the damn vin number. It has no paperwork in the glove compartment. Looked on the dash near the windshield where car vin numbers are, looked around the door jambs, looked under the hood on the firewall.....totally void of vin plates. Help.



If you can get me the s/n of the the engine...I can run that and get most of the info there...As long as it is the original engine I might even be able to get the vin # and work backwards...


----------



## SDiver40 (Mar 13, 2009)

Most truck vin#'s are located on the door jam just below the door latch.
It may be a full set of numbers or maybe just six. Even if just six numbers they can work with that.
Tom


----------



## Burvol (Mar 13, 2009)

72-75


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 13, 2009)

SDiver40 said:


> Most truck vin#'s are located on the door jam just below the door latch.
> It may be a full set of numbers or maybe just six. Even if just six numbers they can work with that.
> Tom



Pete is real good at putting a tag under the steering column at the left knee..It will also be on the frame rail located below the door...The problem w/ that i sthe air tanks are in the way...


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Pete is real good at putting a tag under the steering column at the left knee..It will also be on the frame rail located below the door...The problem w/ that i sthe air tanks are in the way...



I looked the area around the steering column all over as well as the frame under the door and came up empty handed. As you said, the air tank is dead in the way of seeing the frame and I wasn't about to lay in the mud and snow to get a better vantage point.

I'll find it when the weather is better. Tomorrow I will try for the engine serial number though.

Thanx.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 13, 2009)

The narrow nose Pete's had a brass ID tag in the cab by where the clutch pedal hit the firewall. 1966 was still narrow nose.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

Frank Boyer said:


> The narrow nose Pete's had a brass ID tag in the cab by where the clutch pedal hit the firewall. 1966 was still narrow nose.



I will look there tomorrow, thanx.


----------



## Mama Tried (Mar 13, 2009)

sure its not stolen with all the id's missing?


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 13, 2009)

Mama Tried said:


> sure its not stolen with all the id's missing?



I have yet to find a place where an I.D. would have been. The truck was owned locally and used to haul salvage and it was registered. The number is there, I just haven't found it. This is to satisfy my curiousity, it is in bad enough shape so that it will never see the highway again anyhow.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Mar 15, 2009)

Moss Man want to sell that truck to me so that I can restore it and run wood with it for my tree care company?

...Just throwing it out there I'm a sucker for old Peterbilts.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 15, 2009)

limbwalker54 said:


> Moss Man want to sell that truck to me so that I can restore it and run wood with it for my tree care company?
> 
> ...Just throwing it out there I'm a sucker for old Peterbilts.



Sent you a pm Limbwalker.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Mar 17, 2009)

I suppose there is no license plate on it. You could run that and it would be on the registration.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 17, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> I suppose there is no license plate on it. You could run that and it would be on the registration.



I noticed that the last time it had an inspection sticker was 1989, the ole girl has been in retirement for some time. I will check the sticker for a vin number, never thought of that...duh.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 17, 2009)

The back of the inspection sticker was never written on, the mysteries run deep. She'll just be a yard vehicle, it's that simple.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you ever get a chance to get the S/N off the engine...It should be on a tag on the timing cover or stamped in the block on the left rear corner...


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did you ever get a chance to get the S/N off the engine...It should be on a tag on the timing cover or stamped in the block on the left rear corner...



I looked aound in there a bit, now that I have the locations I will look again. Thanx!


----------

